# New 2008 Babies



## chlee09 (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi you guys, i thought i would just share a picture of my new 2008 squabs.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

hmm... seems like there are baby pictures in every forum!!! Maybe this should be changed to a 'post your baby pictures' thread? Your birds are looking great. http://picasaweb.google.com/thecrazypigeonman/JansennBabies/photo#5167686938425130178

Oh and my 777th post.


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

Your squabs are very cute!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Oh Gosh! More cuties .. They are lovely! Matt, let me think on your suggestion for a bit ..

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Matt D. said:


> hmm... seems like there are baby pictures in every forum!!! Maybe this should be changed to a 'post your baby pictures' thread? Your birds are looking great. http://picasaweb.google.com/thecrazypigeonman/JansennBabies/photo#5167686938425130178
> 
> Oh and my 777th post.


Great idea!
Cute, cute babies.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Are they not just adorable??? Yes!
So cute and curious at that age!
Congratulations! And thanks for sharing with us!
Do they have names? (Our second favorite question!)


Hey Matt! Congratulations on your 777th! Great number!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They are ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

They are precious.


----------



## chlee09 (Mar 11, 2007)

CHRISTIN RN said:


> Are they not just adorable??? Yes!
> So cute and curious at that age!
> Congratulations! And thanks for sharing with us!
> Do they have names? (Our second favorite question!)
> ...


Hey dont have names yet, im still looking


----------



## chlee09 (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

They're adorable! I love their black and white nails and beak!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pretty little ones. I was just saying to my husband that breeding season is almost over already.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Ooooo, they are pretty! Are you expecting any more babies soon?


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

chlee - they are just TOOOOO cute - wanna bury my face in their fuzziness  

Would love to see some pictures of the parents too!

Look forward to more updates as they grow too.


----------



## chlee09 (Mar 11, 2007)

yeap im hoping to recieve about at least 8 more babies..MN is cold so i didn't let them breed until mid Jan. A pair just hatched today  im excited


----------



## chlee09 (Mar 11, 2007)

Here are the parents  

The Blue bar is the father and the Pied is the mom


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Gosh! I've got a whole bunch of birds that look just like those!! LOL
These are the parents of the babies in your first post?


----------



## chlee09 (Mar 11, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Gosh! I've got a whole bunch of birds that look just like those!! LOL
> These are the parents of the babies in your first post?


LOL, yeap these are the parents of the babies on page 1


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Your babies are wonderful little guys. I love the grey and white mix. Will look forward to more pictures as the rest hatch out.


Margaret


----------



## chlee09 (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments, I will keep you guys updated


----------

